# Feeding Senior Goats



## alidansma (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a couple of older goats - they are kept by themselves, however they are having a little trouble eating.
They are pretty much pets, my dad takes care of them and he just loves the senior citizens. The older one is having more touble eating (14 years old maybe?) so I suggested to my dad to get some senior horse feed and give them a little of that. We also have offfered soaked beet pulp, soaked hay pellets, just a variety of stuff.
They eat slow, but eventually they eat. 
I am wondering - if they aren't eating a lot of hay - what is a safe, nutritious, easily digestable meal for these two? Thank you.
~ali


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I do exactly what you do, but I also keep up with their dental health. They can be better off with no molars than with dental points that make cudding painful. Senior horse feeds are wonderful, as is soaking beet pulp. Offer them the new chopped hay (alfalfa) in a bag (US Alfalfa and also Purina makes one). Biggy is to get them some exercise and time outside in the sun each day. Don't add anything, they don't need their rumen flora changed. V


----------



## susanthunder (Nov 22, 2016)

*Boar Goat*

I have an old Boar goat. No matter what I feed her she throws it up. I tried Sweet Feed, Feed mash w/ water in it, Corn, Alpha cubes and pellets. She has been wormed. Her sides get hard I thought it was blout but then it goes away. We gave her a coke drink that seemed to help for a day . When she throws up it is all mucus. She is getting so skinney. Please what can I feed her she will keep down?


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

I would say check for coccidia, it goes after the old, young and weak. And give her probiotics, 2x a day every day for a while, until her tummy starts working properly. Some garlic wouldn't hurt, either. Give her as much garlic as she will eat. Limit the grain for a while and give her the freshest, most nutritious high calcium, high protein hay you can find and some grass in case she needs it. You could treat the bloat with vegetable oil, make sure you know how to drench her without getting any in her lungs. If she gets weak or goes down, you must call a vet to give her IV fluids and check for a blockage.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Given her age, this is something I would call in a vet. This is not normal for goats at any age.


----------



## susanthunder (Nov 22, 2016)

We took her to a Vet. But they took some test and nothing came up. She eats range cubes (sometimes) She ate less than a fist full peanuts today. Alpha dust. Tried the Veg. Oil and Mineral Oil. How do we get her to eat Garlic? Vet said no blockage she is pooping ok.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a gallon jug of garlic juice and I drench them. 15cc per 100 pounds. You could just make a thin paste in a blender/food processor with a little oil and drench her.

The vet didn't give you any clue? Did he check her teeth? Listen for rumen sounds? Did he run a blood count, and a fecal?


----------



## susanthunder (Nov 22, 2016)

*susanthunder*

Vet says teeth are good. We are going to try Probiotics and the Garlic for a while. Thanks SOO much for the info. Annabell says thanks too.


----------

